# Online Activities to Keep Busy



## beverly85 (May 4, 2020)

Hi!
During COVID times, my mother has been feeling bored so every week I create a list of online events I think may interest her. The list usually consist of exercise classes, cooking classes, dance classes and youtube lectures.

Would others be interested in this weekly list of online activities going on right now? If so, happy to create a Google Group so I can share the list with others.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 4, 2020)

Very thoughtful of you but why can't you post the list here?


----------



## Liberty (May 4, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (May 4, 2020)

Liberty said:


> View attachment 102861


Please do @Liberty


----------



## beverly85 (May 4, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Very thoughtful of you but why can't you post the list here?


It's a weekly list. I guess I could post it somewhere in the forums every Monday. Which forum would be the best?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 5, 2020)

Beverly, there's a section called Community. Within that section there's a sub-section Forum Support and Suggestions. I think it would be best to ask your question there about which would be the best forum. And ......


----------



## sehr alt (May 6, 2020)

My incoming mail is mostly solicitations for money. I think companies that do get donations share their good fortune with other companies.


----------



## Pinky (May 6, 2020)

Welcome to Beverly and sehr alt .. from Toronto.


----------

